

Thesixtyone is awesome - pegobry
http://pegontech.wordpress.com/2010/01/22/thesixtyone-is-awesome/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Others are less impressed:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1068286>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1068388>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1068448>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1068529>

It's certainly generated some publicity, and polarized the users.

<http://searchyc.com/thesixtyone?sort=by_date>

~~~
pegobry
Yes, so I've seen. My take is basically this: they're experimenting, and you
have to give them kudos for that, and since this is a web startup they can
work out the kinks as they refine their system.

